# Some Health-Related Facts About Marijuana



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

I am for medical marijuana,  and recreational use by those who choose to do so.  Where I live it is legal.  Here are a few facts about marijuana (cannabis) for those interested...http://the10mostknown.com/10-facts-marijuana/


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 12, 2014)

Nice article - thanks, Sea.


----------



## Fern (Apr 12, 2014)

Doing marijuana, most times leads to the harder drugs, that comes from the drug rehabilitation centres.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2014)

Some information and history about marijuana and its use medicinally...http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/me...eason-the-government-wants-to-keep-it-banned/


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 12, 2014)

_There is evidence that heavy users can suffer brain damage, read the link below_

http://psychcentral.com/news/2013/12/17/heavy-pot-use-may-damage-brain/63425.html


----------



## muckferret (Apr 12, 2014)

My question is this why use drugs at all.


----------



## Casper (Apr 13, 2014)

_*Very good question Dukie.......*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 13, 2014)

_That's the problem , people these days don't seem to be able to have fun unless they are drugged out of their brains or blind drunk, so very sad_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2014)

Cannabis is a more natural alternative to harmful prescription drugs, which often have side-effects worse than the disease itself.  Medical marijuana has effectively treated symptoms of pain in some patients, and is safer to use than typical pain medications such as oxycodone, etc.

It is also used as an anti-depressant, far more healthy for the patient and all those around them, as seen in many of the violent mass shooting we've by people treated with these anti-depressant pharmaceuticals. Negative effects on the brain and cognitive decline are also side effects of pain medications, anti-depressants and even statins.  However, with medical marijuana, the benefits far outweigh the risks, as in the other drugs.

http://www.worstpills.org/includes/page.cfm?op_id=459

http://www.muirwoodteen.com/teen-prescription-drug-abuse/health-risks/


Even statins can have a negative effect on the brain and cause cognitive decline...




> With well over 30 million Americans now taking statin drugs, we’re witnessing a massive ongoing ‘live’ experiment, and many are putting their health on the line for drugs that offer little in the way of heart protection. Just last year, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) announced it would be requiring additional warning labels for statin drugs. Among them are warnings that statins may increase your risk of:
> 
> Liver damage
> Memory loss and confusion
> ...



As far as people using alcohol and drugs to have a good time, that's been going on for a long time, it's not just something new happening in this day and age.  I remember watching old cowboy movies with men and women socializing and drinking together at the bar, not to mention the speakeasy in prohibition time.  Those who have to get completely drunk or out of their minds have an addiction problem that needs to be addressed, they are not the typical example of someone who enjoys a beer or a joint.


----------



## Ina (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you Sea. With your permission, I would like to take a print out of the above post to my next Dr.'s appointment. It reads like a page out of my file. By stopping the simvastatin and something called gemfibrozil almost three weeks ago, I have regained some energy, and quiet a bit of mobility. I'm doing so much better, and my activity out put is way up.

I will also say your right about the herb too. At 18 my Dr. instructed and provided me with an herb for over two years, until he retired. I had both feet, hands, and knees operated on, and that is what I used for pain, when over the counter products didn't address the pain. After two bouts of cancer, I was a total believer.  

So, if I see a petition, I'll definitely be signing with yes vote.  :hatoff:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2014)

Copy anything you'd like to Ina, I just copied from online sites, and the links to the full article is included to read more.  I apologize, I had the wrong link above that article, the correct one is now included in the above post...

SOURCE: http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...e-effects.aspx


----------



## Muser (Apr 14, 2014)

Seabreeze,  I am with you. One of the best medications out there, especially for seniors.


----------



## d0ug (Apr 14, 2014)

I am not a fan of misuse of drugs MJ as I have been in Jamaica and see personally the problems in causes.
  I am in favour of using these plants to give us cures for different ailment and I think they can be of great help. There is a gentleman in Canada who has done a lot to promote the safe use of this drug


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 15, 2014)

_* YOUNG people who smoke cannabis just once or twice a week could suffer "major" changes to areas of their brain important for emotion and motivation, US scientists have said.

In a study that challenges the idea that "casual" marijuana use is largely harmless, doctors found that young adults who used the drug only recreationally had "abnormal alterations" to the nucleus accumbens and the amygdala.

Previous studies have shown that regular cannabis use in young adults can affect the brain's ability to produce the "reward chemical" dopamine, which is usually produced during pleasurable experiences such as sex, eating or social interaction.

In this latest study, conducted in a relatively small sample of 40 people aged between 18 and 25, researchers from Harvard University and the Chicago-based medical group Northwestern Medicine used neuro-imaging techniques to analyse the brains of cannabis users, as well as non-users.

They found that the nucleus accumbens was unusually large in the cannabis users, while the amygdala also had noticeable abnormalities.

Anne Blood, assistant professor of psychiatry at Harvard Medical School, said that the areas affected were "core, fundamental structures of the brain".

"They form the basis for how you assess positive and negative features about things in the environment and make decisions," she said.

The severity of abnormalities in these regions of the brain was directly related to the number of joints a person smoked per week, according to the study, published in the Journal of Neuroscience today. The more joints a person smoked, the more abnormal the shape, volume and density of the brain regions, but the effect was noticeable even in those who smoked once or twice a week.

Experts in the UK said the study group was small and more research was needed over a longer period to establish whether cannabis smoking caused the unusual brain features, or whether people with such brain features were more likely to smoke cannabis in the first place.

Around a million people aged between 16 and 24 use cannabis in the UK per year, according to the charity DrugScope. Its use has been reported to cause anxiety and paranoia in some users and in rarer cases may be a trigger for underlying mental health problems.

Dr Michael Bloomfield, a clinical research fellow at the UK's Medical Research Council (MRC), said the study added to the MRC's own research that found heavy cannabis use in adolescence is associated with changes in chemical connections in the brain.

"Taken together, these studies therefore have implications for understanding some of the mental health problems that are associated with cannabis use including schizophrenia, particularly as the younger people are when they use start using cannabis, the higher the risk of mental illnesses down the line," he said.

Peter Jones, professor of psychiatry at the University of Cambridge, said the study was interesting but inconclusive. "The research is limited as it is only a small study, it is not known whether the reported changes in the brain are necessarily bad. Furthermore, as they didn't measure the brains before and after, it's possible that people with a larger accumbens are more likely to take cannabis."


Topics:  cannabis, children, drugs, editors picks, health, marijuana, parenting

*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2014)

That's a badly-designed study, Jill - as Dr. Jones and the other "experts" proclaimed the number of subjects was low, there was no real control group, their conclusion may have been reversed and, by my observation anyway, the 18-25 age group shouldn't qualify for being called "adolescents" or "children".

Very misleading - isn't that just like the _Toowoomba Chronicle_?


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 16, 2014)

_I don't think he referred to them as adolescents Phil he was calling them young adults, but i have seen it 1st hand what it does to them, i didn't see that there was only 40 people tested  oh well_


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 16, 2014)

> _*Dr Michael Bloomfield, a clinical research fellow at the UK's  Medical Research Council (MRC), said the study added to the MRC's own  research that found heavy cannabis use in adolescence is associated with  changes in chemical connections in the brain.*_



Not the author of the piece, granted, but quoted nonetheless. 

Considering that I was in the middle of the culture for so many years, I never saw anyone - adolescent or adult - "burned out" form marijuana usage, with their amygdalas hanging out. Again I think it's the age old chicken-or-egg question - does the user become stupid, or do only the stupid use? 

Like people who smoke tobacco or use alcohol, I think it's a mixed group. You'll have your slackers toking up as well as your geniuses, and it's all too easy, especially with such a small study population, to make incorrect conclusions. It's a _study_ - it isn't meant to be the last word - and studies have a way of being used as cannon fodder in all _sorts_ of wars.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

126 positive medicinal uses of marijuana (cannabis)...http://www.greenmedinfo.com/substance/cannabis


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 24, 2014)

When I was in college weed was easily available and I have to admit that my boyfriend would give me some whenever he smoked or when we got together with friends.  The experience was very pleasant but I never had the urge to have more or to go out and buy some - the worst reaction I had was red eyes!  He was not a habitual user - more like a social thing to do once in a while.  My girlfriend; however, was addicted to it - she had to drive at night to the middle of nowhere, taking quite the risk, to buy some.  I think anything in excess just never ends up well and it depends on the person.


----------



## Muser (Apr 24, 2014)

Could replace at least half of the drugs they pour into nursing home residents, with much more positive outcomes.


----------



## Ina (Apr 24, 2014)

Muser, Everyone would have a fit. Can you imagine several old people sitting around in a circle, passing around a "cigarette", laughing and dealing with the munchies. The younger generation would be up in arms, because most of them don't see us as regular people anymore. :kissmy:


----------



## Muser (Apr 24, 2014)

Most enlightened cannabis users don't smoke. They vaporize or use edibles. Much safer for the lungs!


----------



## Ina (Apr 24, 2014)

Some people can't afford the cost. I remember (being told, :wink brownies consumed at least an ounce for one batch. Way too costly for those on a limited income. :hide:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2014)

Ina said:


> Muser, Everyone would have a fit. Can you imagine several old people sitting around in a circle, passing around a "cigarette", laughing and dealing with the munchies. The younger generation would be up in arms, because most of them don't see us as regular people anymore. :kissmy:



Well...maybe that would encourage more visits to those in the nursing homes from their younger relatives who tend to forget they exist. :hair:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2014)

Muser said:


> Most enlightened cannabis users don't smoke. They vaporize or use edibles. Much safer for the lungs!



I agree Muser, and I understand that the medical marijuana or legal recreational sold now is much higher grade without stems and seeds, more friendly to use with a vaporizer than the street weed.


----------



## Muser (Apr 24, 2014)

:friendly_wink:   And the vaped cannabis is used to make capsules. Talk about the ultimate recycle.


----------



## Ina (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmmmmmm tell us more. :magnify:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 24, 2014)

Muser said:


> :friendly_wink:   And the vaped cannabis is used to make capsules. Talk about the ultimate recycle.



We used to play around with decarboxylating our weed back in the '70's, using a blender on the weed and then a low-temp setting on the oven. :encouragement:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Apr 25, 2014)

I guess I'm just stupid, what does a vaporizer have to do with cannabis? I get that it can be powdered and put into capsules, but I'm not following how a vaporizer is supposed to work. :doh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> I guess I'm just stupid, what does a vaporizer have to do with cannabis? I get that it can be powdered and put into capsules, but I'm not following how a vaporizer is supposed to work. :doh:



Ina, vaporizers are the "new thing" in cannabis use, for several reasons. They increase the amount of active ingredient (THC) and they all but eliminate most of the side-products that are so dangerous to our health from smoking. They work by _heating_ the cannabis, but not actually _burning_ or combusting it.

There are table-top models and portable hand-held models, ranging in price from $30 - $3,000 and up. 

Once the cannabis has been vaporized it can then be used to make edibles, or ground up and put into capsule form. 

The research is still in the early stages, but different medical marijuana strains or varieties are used for different afflictions. One way that a vaporizer can help in this regard is that you can set it to extract only the most useful "cuts" from the weed, thus increasing the dosage and eliminating other "cuts" that either do nothing or cause undesirable side-effects.


----------



## Ina (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you Phil, All I could think of was the vaporizer I Put Vicks vaper rub in, for a cold. I also was wondering if that was like the old bongs I use to see in "head shops".


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> Thank you Phil, All I could think of was the vaporizer I Put Vicks vaper rub in, for a cold. I also was wondering if that was like the old bongs I use to see in "head shops".



Oh, how I _wish_ my mom had put weed in the vaporizer when I was a kid - maybe I wouldn't have gotten into so much trouble! 

I suppose you could call it a "mini-bong", but of course you don't put water in it. They even have miniature vaporizers called "vape pens", because they're about the size of a ballpoint pen and you charge them with your computer (USB port charging)-


----------



## Ina (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the visual Phil, I guess I have turn into an antique. I will find a head shop, and look around. See what else has been updated. I use to by some great buffalo leather sandals there. :goodone:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> Thanks for the visual Phil, I guess I have turn into an antique. I will find a head shop, and look around. See what else has been updated. I use to by some great buffalo leather sandals there. :goodone:



LOL - never saw those for sale in Wacky Willy's Weed World, but I DID receive a pair of Native American-style moccasins when I was 16 that lasted for over 12 years. Comfortable as anything yet super tough.

As for paraphernalia - I'm still an old-timer at heart. I would prefer my old plastic bong to one of these new vaporizers, just for the memories it brought back, but I think the vaporizers really are a lot healthier to use and, with the prices of cannabis being what they are nowadays, much more economical as well, because you only have to use a very small amount of cannabis (or wax, which is another new form of weed).

What I can't stand is when they roll their weed in those cigar wrappers - "blunts", they call them, big with the rapper crowd. It takes the sweet taste of weed and reduces it to something akin to licking a collection of ashtrays in an Italian nightclub.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2014)

Vaporizers are good for people to use also, if they have people in the household who complain about 'second hand smoke'.  Healthier for the users and those around them.


----------



## Ina (Apr 25, 2014)

Back when I started in 1969, I was given a small pipe with a set of copper screens, told to use as needed. Very simple then, and I still have simple habits now. :hatoff:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 25, 2014)

They sell small water pipes, they are healthier for the lungs, as they cool the smoke too.


----------



## Ina (Apr 25, 2014)

Phil, I wear moccasins all the time since having both feet operated on, more than 40 years ago.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 25, 2014)

Ahem....


----------



## That Guy (Apr 26, 2014)

In '67, my dear buddy Cap'n Billy (RIP Brother!) and I used to share a regular old pipe and I've continued preferring that method ever since.






Of course, after a couple of puffs, it's more like . . .


----------



## kcvet (Apr 30, 2014)

saw some friends in my youth start out on bong. they always moved on to hard drugs. i helped bury 3 of them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 30, 2014)

kcvet said:


> saw some friends in my youth start out on bong. they always moved on to hard drugs. i helped bury 3 of them.



Yeah, and every alcoholic started off drinking milk, every cigarette smoker started off with bubblegum and every mass killer began with a BB gun.

C'mon - please stop carrying on these old-wives tales. It's the personality framework that determines whether you go to excesses, not the thing itself. 

I don't see Obama, Oprah, John Kerry, Bill Gates, George Bush or dozens of other big names doing crack or heroin ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

certainly, and also if you take too much pot, and on top of a couple of drinks, you would also be stoned off your ass, spelled the same, but two different meaning Mrs. R


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

I never liked pot, and if I were in pain, I probably wouldn't try it to help me get rid of it, because pot makes me paranoid.  So smoking pot, on top of pain, would make me think the pain was worse then it was, it's my theory.  On the other hand, I smoked some hash and it was not the same effect. Hash was very different in my opinion.  It didn't make me paranoid, and I don't remember feeling any pain  That's all I have to say, for now


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

I agree that it has to do with the person/personality, not the substance.  I think sometimes humans look for anything they can to blame things on rather than just accept if it hadn't been one thing, it would have been another.


----------



## Ina (Apr 30, 2014)

My brother had the same paranoia side affect, way back in the late 60's. So he drank alcohol. :dunno::getit:


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 30, 2014)

I used to drink alcohol when I'd smoked pot, because alcohol I could handle, didn't feel weird.  Although I did think I was super-woman, weird side-effect.


----------



## Ina (Apr 30, 2014)

I guess we all have our drug of choice. I don't think one substance leads to stronger substances. I think week people use that theory as an excuse for their own weaknesses. I've been using marijuana foe 44 years, less now than in my youth. It has helped me medically for all of those years, and I've never had any desires to even try harder drugs. I drank for a short time, but found it bad for my health.:hatoff:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, and every alcoholic started off drinking milk, every cigarette smoker started off with bubblegum and every mass killer began with a BB gun.
> 
> C'mon - please stop carrying on these old-wives tales. It's the personality framework that determines whether you go to excesses, not the thing itself.
> 
> I don't see Obama, Oprah, John Kerry, Bill Gates, George Bush or dozens of other big names doing crack or heroin ...



I agree SifuPhil, it depends on the individual's personality, too many examples of people who use marijuana in moderation, and never move on to abuse any other drug, including alcohol.  From what I understand, there are a lot of successful businessmen who smoke recreationally and it does not affect their ability to function or remain responsible in their actions at all.  They are much more likely to spiral downwards and out of control if they are drinkers, IMO.


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Yeah, and every alcoholic started off drinking milk, every cigarette smoker started off with bubblegum and every mass killer began with a BB gun.
> 
> C'mon - please stop carrying on these old-wives tales. It's the personality framework that determines whether you go to excesses, not the thing itself.
> 
> I don't see Obama, Oprah, John Kerry, Bill Gates, George Bush or dozens of other big names doing crack or heroin ...



you over simplify. for me the "ole wives tale" turned into reality. life and death. anything you do to excess will kill you. its just not my schtick. never was. im fine living in my own skin. most drug addicts are not. and there are dozens of other names found dead from OD all the time. knock yourself out


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

Lots of people these days are od-ing on prescriptions drugs and dying too. They pickle their livers until they can't function anymore, many young people even have been dying from alcohol intoxication, where they drink so much, so quickly, it just takes them out.   If they're prone to be self-destructive, they will severely abuse any substance and become addicts.

I've never known someone who was addicted to marijuana physically, where if they discontinued their use they would become sick or have seizures, like some hard drugs and alcohol.  I have never known anyone to die from using marijuana.

If a person is so disturbed mentally, where they follow the dark path to destruction and death, they can do it with or without the help of any drugs.  True, most things you do to excess will kill you.  IMO, the benefits outweigh the risks with cannabis and the gateway drug thing is very weak.  Many people's gateway drug was alcohol, something that was around and easily accessible, then they tried other drugs.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

kcvet said:


> you over simplify. for me the "ole wives tale" turned into reality. life and death. anything you do to excess will kill you. its just not my schtick. never was. im fine living in my own skin. most drug addicts are not. and there are dozens of other names found dead from OD all the time. knock yourself out



I agree with this kc, I was being silly on this thread, and my apologies.  The truth is, it can be dangerous for certain people, so then how do you weed out who is safe using it, and who is not.  Or is there a form to get it in that relieves pain, but doesn't get a person high.  I think of pain-pills, and how addictive they are.  My brother-in-law died from pain-killers, they destroyed his life, prescriptions.  But yet people need relief from pain.  We can go to the moon, but we can't figure out something that is safe and relieves pain

One thing for sure, no one needs to be rude to others of another opinion around here.  We need to stick together for cryin outloud, thanks for your posts, and I am sorry for the loss of your friends.  Addictive personalities or not, their gone because this crap is available, and I mean pot, drugs, alcohol, cigarettes.  I still agree with pot being used for medicinal purposes, if it's not addictive.  I don't know if that is possible. Denise

PS and here are some good reasons for us to stick together, lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Or is there a form to get it in that relieves pain, but doesn't get a person high.  I think of pain-pills, and how addictive they are.  My brother-in-law died from pain-killers, they destroyed his life, prescriptions.  But yet people need relief from pain.  We can go to the moon, but we can't figure out something that is safe and relieves pain



There are forms of medical marijuana which can be used for many conditions, including chronic pain, that do not get the patient high...http://www.projectcbd.org/


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I agree with this kc, I was being silly on this thread, and my apologies.  The truth is, it can be dangerous for certain people, so then how do you weed out who is safe using it, and who is not.  Or is there a form to get it in that relieves pain, but doesn't get a person high.  I think of pain-pills, and how addictive they are.  My brother-in-law died from pain-killers, they destroyed his life, prescriptions.  But yet people need relief from pain.  We can go to the moon, but we can't figure out something that is safe and relieves pain
> 
> One thing for sure, no one needs to be rude to others of another opinion around here.  We need to stick together for cryin outloud, thanks for your posts, and I am sorry for the loss of your friends.  Addictive personalities or not, their gone because this crap is available, and I mean pot, drugs, alcohol, cigarettes.  I still agree with pot being used for medicinal purposes, if it's not addictive.  I don't know if that is possible. Denise
> 
> PS and here are some good reasons for us to stick together, lol



point taken. a lot of people just go along. follow the line of little ducks. im that one in the back that takes off in a different direction. what do you need to apololigze for ??? no harm done to me. im a tuff ole bird. 
illegal drugs are a choice. just not for me. and prescrips can be dangerous as well. doctors do over medicate. I always have on file a prescript list i give them. will a new med conflict or not ??? you have to ask. I don't want to take any. but old age says do it or else. 
luv the vid. it makes a point


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> There are forms of medical marijuana which can be used for many conditions, including chronic pain, that do not get the patient high...http://www.projectcbd.org/



well its now legal in CO. lets see how they handle it


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Kc Loved the vid too Good to see you today!!  Yeah, we get tough don't we  Get tough or get run over


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Thanks Kc Loved the vid too Good to see you today!!  Yeah, we get tough don't we  Get tough or get run over



you get the rep


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

im reminded in years past. i knew guys who stood on their soapbox and preached the evils of ciragettes. then stepped down and light a joint. hmmm do as i say not as i do???

also the flight your on. you want the pilot clean or higher than a kite and see 3 runways??? yeah the world's full of hypocrites and second guesser's huh ??


----------



## Denise1952 (May 1, 2014)

yeah, and sadly I've been both.  ttys, Denise!!


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> yeah, and sadly I've been both.  ttys, Denise!!



we all have. born with faults


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

The thing that makes cigarettes so bad are all the cancer-causing toxic chemicals that the manufacturers put into them.  I think someone who just rolled their own tobacco, as they did in the olden days, would be much better off.  Joints don't have all those chemicals in them, and unlike cigarettes, they are rarely, if ever, chain-smoked.

I currently don't smoke either, but health-wise, I'd prefer the marijuana if I chose to smoke anything.  I smoked Marlboros over 30 years ago for 15 yrs. and kicked cold turkey, never regretted it at all, or have the desire to smoke again...but, I don't preach to others and respect their right to do what they want.  BTW, lost my older sister who was a smoker to lung cancer at the age of 42, wished she just smoked a couple of joints a day instead.

I've heard a lot of reports of airline pilots flying under the influence of alcohol and anti-psychotic/depressant drugs.  I think the 3 runways syndrome would be more likely an experience of someone who was drunk, of course, we would all want out pilots clean and substance free.

I don't see any rudeness here, just giving our own opinions and the reasons for them.  I agree that the gateway drug thing is a myth and very much overused, as the first argument against marijuana, either medical or recreational.  Many kids start out before they are of age with alcohol or cigarettes, because they are things that can alter the mind and mood.  Also,  not everyone who uses marijuana goes to harder drugs.  

People who have personality or mental issues which drive them to overindulge in any drug, have a problem that can't be blamed on marijuana.   I agree with Kcvet, that illegal drugs are a choice, and prescription drugs may also be very harmful, and can have deadly side-effects or interactions, so people must also be cautious with their use. 

Those celebrities who die of overdosing with prescription pills, alcohol, or hard drugs many times have personal problems which lead to their deaths.  None of those people have ever died from the use of marijuana.  I don't condone the use of any hard drugs like heroin or cocaine, or questionable prescription drugs which alter the mind.

I can only share my thoughts and opinions, and as I've said on other topics, I am in no way out to change anyone's mind about their beliefs.  They have their reasons for their opinions, that's their right, and I respect that.  I also expect the same consideration in return.


----------



## d0ug (May 1, 2014)

I think there is a future for MJ but the medical system doesn't want anything natural. Because it can not be patent and it will compete with their drugs.
  When the medical system changes, you might see it probably 500 years from now.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 1, 2014)

d0ug said:


> I think there is a future for MJ but the medical system doesn't want anything natural. Because it can not be patent and it will compete with their drugs.
> When the medical system changes, you might see it probably 500 years from now.



I believe they have already patented at least one synthetic cannabis compound for medical purposes - Marinol. 

It's funny, though - the government is busy banning all of the so-called "legal weed" compounds that were being sold over-the-counter at gas stations and convenience stores, then they turn around and patent their OWN "legal weed".

Gotta' luv that ol' gubbermint! layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)

I agree, that the government and their large corporate interests in the pharmaceutical business, would rather profit from marijuana by making it into a high priced prescription drug, than just letting the people use it at their discretion.  Very similar to how they are trying to give negative press against vitamins and supplements, while adding them to new pharmaceutical drugs behind the scenes.  http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/me...eason-the-government-wants-to-keep-it-banned/


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2014)

*6 Marijuana Myths Addressed*

Six of the major marijuana myths addressed here...



> Let's examine and refute some of the propaganda that puts users in prison and holds this plant as a Schedule I drug.
> 
> (1)* No medical merit*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ina (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Sea, that was good reading. Now to get majority of people too see the benefits.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 20, 2014)

It is hard to understand where the government is really going with this issue. In some states it is legal, at least for medical use; and some states for recreational use. The government filed for a patent for medical marijuana several years ago; so you know that thy are planning to market it at some point. 
As they allow it in the separate states, they are also giving people a card, that they get from their doctor, stating that they are using it for medical purposes. Once you get that card, it also says that you can not legally own a weapon any more. If you read the information from any state that has legalized marijuana, you will find this in the law that has been passed to allow it.
Now, I was reading this strange and terrible story of a teenager who is being accused of making marijuana brownies, and they not only want to make it a felony conviction; but they want to put this boy in jail for LIFE !  ! Not even all murderers are sentenced to this    many years, and this is basically a victimless crime (according to the article), since the family was growing it for their own medical use.


http://fija.org/2014/05/19/texas-man-faces-life-in-prison-for-baking-brownies/



HappyFlowerLady


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2014)

Charge him with a felony and put him in jail for life? Now that makes sense.   And they're going to weigh the entire brownie with all the ingredients and consider it a controlled substance, sounds about right.  Jails are too full of criminals busted on drugs charges, just make the stuff legal and save the cells for the murderers, IMO.  It's not even worth following the laws and getting medical marijuana for pain, you'll just get screwed in the end one way or another.  Better for those folks with medical conditions to do what they did for years, and buy it off the streets....that's obviously what the government wants.  And you're right, if anyone make money off of it, it will be the big pharmaceutical companies.  Well, at least they'll finally be putting out some drugs that don't kill you, make your disease worse, or drive you nuts.


----------

